# Snakeheads in Potomac



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

I am going to make a trip out to wade the Potomac in the next few days, so needless to say, I'll be travelling light while fishing. Now, let's say I land a snakehead. I know you the regs say you're supposed to kill them. I was going to carry a knife and basically "sliced gut" release him. But, knives are a little dangerous while wading arouind and I don't want to soak my good knives either. If rocks are around, I could bash the snot out of him. But what if there are no rocks....

Anybody got any creative ideas on how to finish off a flipping snakehead.....

Stan


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Where are you planning to wade the Potomac? If it's above Great Falls, it probably won't be a problem as the snakeheads haven't made it above the falls. If it's below Great Falls or below DC...I'm not sure I'd be wading in there :--| Chances are you won't catch any snakeheads anyway...while they are out there, the stories of them eating everything in sight and taking over the Potomac are over-exaggerated. I guess if you do, take it back to shore and slam it down on the ground a few times. That should do it. IIRC, you also have to report it to MD DNR as well if you do catch one so they can document it.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Don't be a whimp just kill the bastard and report the catch to DNR


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*snakeheads*



AtlantaKing said:


> Where are you planning to wade the Potomac? If it's above Great Falls, it probably won't be a problem as the snakeheads haven't made it above the falls.


I didn't know this, I stand enlightened!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah just be sure the damn thing is dead. I saw a special on the Discovery channel where some were still alive after being out of water and on ice for 12 hours (simulating a flight from Asia) as they are often shipped here alive to be eaten. These escaped from the cooler and were flopping their way out of the lab. Hell behead the darn things. then report the catch to DNR>


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Filet and release is my moto. 

They are darn good eatin. On number four as of last night. 

Capt Mike


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*capt mike*

Are you serious about this


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

A while back RuddeDogg posted a recipe for em  I hear they're now in Duck Pond so I'm sure I'll be catchin' some. I won't be eatin' em though, jus slice n dice and in the minnow trap.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Why report it to DNR*

They dont give a sht they could have done something along time ago.Plus its over exaggerated anyway.


----------



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

I have got 4 DNR TOLDME KILL IT U DONT HAVE 2 CALL ANY MORE...THEY R GOOD 2 EAT:fishing::beer:


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes they are very tasty. Besides we all should know the rules of life...

You only kill for food and not for sport..

I am on number 7 snakehead this year. 










27 inches of yum..

Capt Mike


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

2 weeks ago I fished CB and DC Fisheries (yes, DC actually has a fisheries agency) was there electro-fishing for snakeheads. Talked to the biologists for a bit. They did not get any this trip but said that they have been getting many reports up by CB.


----------



## joedafisher (Sep 2, 2009)

Where are you catching the snakeheads and what are they biting? I have caught some bass in the Occaquan off 123 and heard that the fish are in the area. Thx Joe


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Definitely in the area, Joe. Just saw a great presentation from a virginia DNR on where to catch em. He highly recommended Dogue creek as a place from shore. He said they are in the really thick weeds and the best way to catch them were with topwater frogs. He said all the creeks in the Mt. vernon area were good places to catch them. Go way upstream if you can. Good luck.


----------



## JAY-MAL (Aug 17, 2009)

Catch the rght asian and he will give u $50 to $100.they also make good pets if fish r a hobby.i feed mine 100 goldfish a week.


----------



## MilkFish (Jun 1, 2009)

captmikestarrett said:


> Yes they are very tasty. Besides we all should know the rules of life...
> 
> You only kill for food and not for sport..
> 
> ...


The lesions are definitely indicative of something from the Potomac. Not sure if I'll eat it or toss it back...


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

My Personal Rules of the Water...
- Yes, Snakeheads are here to stay and a new unfortunate addition to the Chesapeake watershed but that doesn't mean we have to like and/or want them;
- Yes, Snakeheads are a superficially exciting and fun new predator catch worth bragging about;
- BIGGER bragging rights go towards how you remove them from the waterways...i.e. give them away or take them home followed by a Google or Pier n Surf for Snake recipes
- Kill the fish quickly & promptly by grabbing by the tail and bashing against the nearest hard surface
- Report location of your catch to the Maryland/Virginia regulating authorities which will get to the Interstate Snakehead Working Group for management and research


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

*Question*

Where's is Duck pond?


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

JAY-MAL said:


> Catch the rght asian and he will give u $50 to $100.they also make good pets if fish r a hobby.i feed mine 100 goldfish a week.


That's an expensive pet considering it is illegal to possess one alive....


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

WoodFish said:


> Where's is Duck pond?


It's officially called "Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary". It's off the southbound lanes of the GW Parkway across from Gravelly Point & Nat. airport, 1st parking area south of I-395 overpass.


----------

